# Comment On My Rolex Repair Quote?



## RedUK (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi - I posted recently about my 14yo never-serviced Sea Dweller - I've just heard back from my local shop that it needs a "full overhaul and a <replacement thingumy>" and that this will cost Â£195

That's far less I know than was being mentioned as what a full Rolex-done service would cost but thought I'd check in. The <replacement thingumy> was something like "auto counter balance" or something like that - I'm kicking myself I can't recall what they said on the phone.

I asked it the work would affect the watertightness rating, and they ssaid no, it would not be affected and that they use official Rolex parts.

Any thoughts or comments welcome before I say go ahead with the work...

thanks

RedUK (Tim)


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That is CHEAP! Are they accredited?

My local watchmaker is a Rolex trained and accredited agent and even he can't do the Sea Dweller or DSSD as they won't guarantee the pressure rating unless it's done by them personally. Last time I asked, service was over Â£400 on one of those.

Any Rolex watchmaker (as far as I remember) has to use their RRP's regardless of their own price-list. I could get an Omega done for Â£100 or so, but a vintage Rolex of the same quality was 4 or 5 times the price unless snuck through off the books and not guaranteed.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i didnt think rolex still sold parts for third party repair.

might be woth checking that you actually are getting genuine rolex parts and not GENERIC rolex parts.

use of generic parts in a watch would probably void any warranty and the gnomes may refuse to touch it in the future.

or of course i could be wrong.


----------



## RedUK (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't see any mention of Rolex on their website now that I look :-/ It was the only shop in town that I know of that does watch repairs on site (ie that wasn't just a high street multiple)

I'm a bit torn - I can't afford the full-blown Rolex price at the moment (regardless of how good a value it represents when considered over the lifetime of the watch) but I don't want to do anything that might affect its longevity. Resale value is not a consideration - working forever (or as good as) is.

Hmm...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I wouldn't trust a high street watchmaker with a SD reseal Tim.

Servicing? Possibly, although as mentioned above if anything needs to be replaced you'll likely end up with cheaper components. A straight forward strip down and re-build is one thing, but if anything is worn I'd want Rolex replacing it to be sure it's the right part. Ask if they have the facilities for a 4000m re-seal before deciding Tim, don't rule them out but do think carefully.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

In my not-so-humble opinion, you should think of it this way: Your watch has looked after you for 14 years and not asked for anything in return. Now it's time to repay that favour and go through the proper channels to have it serviced.

Tesco are offering 0% interest on purchases for 15 months on their credit cards right now. For a Â£400 service, that's less than Â£27 repayment a month interest free. Just a thought.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Â£400 for a service which would buy you a brand new Oris, Hamilton or near-top-of-the-rage Seiko? Jeez, a full car service costs less than that  .

My solution would be as follows: send it to Rolex and let them do a full-blown restoration-type service because, as I understand, after one of those they come back looking like new. That way you'll be getting a "brand new" Rolex every 15 years or so for the bargain price of Â£400-500. Any half measures would be a waste of money, imo.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a recurring nightmare that all my watches will need servicing at the same time and after I've sold both arms and legs to pay for it I won't have anything left to wear them on....


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

I would only trust Rolex to service a Seadweller. The risk of sending it elsewhere is not worth the saving. I'd value peace of mind more than the saving.

My advice would be to wear something else until you can afford to send it to Rolex.


----------



## RedUK (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone know if the rumours of nigh-on 6 month wait time are correct?


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

RedUK said:


> I can't see any mention of Rolex on their website now that I look :-/ It was the only shop in town that I know of that does watch repairs on site (ie that wasn't just a high street multiple)
> 
> I'm a bit torn - I can't afford the full-blown Rolex price at the moment (regardless of how good a value it represents when considered over the lifetime of the watch) but I don't want to do anything that might affect its longevity. Resale value is not a consideration - working forever (or as good as) is.
> 
> Hmm...


After 14 years I'd have to suggest back to Rolex. However I don't know how far you are from Bristol but a Watcmakers there called Watchworks are Rolex Omega and Breitling accredited. Rocco the Director there might be worth talking to but accredited Watchmakers have guidelines (or stronger) from the manufacturers on pricing.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

RedUK said:


> Anyone know if the rumours of nigh-on 6 month wait time are correct?


Only after they moved headquarters. 6 months was quoted to be on the safe side - and a good job too as they were losing watches and locking themselves out of vaults for days on end (ahem, allegedly) 

I can't comment as I've not worked with Rolex for close to a year, but I'd suggest a good 8-10 weeks.


----------



## RedUK (Feb 17, 2012)

GASHEAD said:


> I have a recurring nightmare that all my watches will need servicing at the same time and after I've sold both arms and legs to pay for it I won't have anything left to wear them on....


----------



## RedUK (Feb 17, 2012)

Shoughie0 said:


> I would only trust Rolex to service a Seadweller. The risk of sending it elsewhere is not worth the saving. I'd value peace of mind more than the saving.
> 
> My advice would be to wear something else until you can afford to send it to Rolex.


I should get my Seiko back tonight so I may yet do that.



Stinch said:


> However I don't know how far you are from Bristol but Watchworks there are Rolex Omega and Breiling accredited. Rocco the Director there might be worth talking to but accredited Watchmakers have guidelines (or stronger) from the manufacturers on pricing.


Hmm - Bristol isn't so far (I'm in Swindon) might be worth ringing them for a chat.

actually - is there a simple way of looking up accredited repairers online to see if there is another one close by?


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

RedUK said:


> actually - is there a simple way of looking up accredited repairers online to see if there is another one close by?


Not that I know of but others might. Googling 'accredited Rolex repairs in Swindon' doesn't seem to bring much up.


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

Have a look on the Rolex website for a list of service centers, or give Rolex St James a call to find out the nearest, but when I asked a while back at Rolex on Bond Street even they said that the sea dweller will need to be sent away, they did not have the capability to do it there.

Personally, as I mentioned in the other thread, I would send it back to Rolex to get the service done. I own a Sea dweller and that's where mine will be going when it needs to be done regardless of cost. I would say that in the long run it will be false economy getting it done elsewhere.

I do realise the cost and waiting time issue, but most of the replies on this thread seem to be saying the same thing.

Bite the bullet and when it comes back you can forget about it for the next 14 years.

Paul


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> i didnt think rolex still sold parts for third party repair. might be woth checking that you actually are getting genuine rolex parts and not GENERIC rolex parts. use of generic parts in a watch would probably void any warranty and the gnomes may refuse to touch it in the future. or of course i could be wrong.


dr, you would be misinformed on dis point.

And addressing da balance of da thread:

If da uhrmacher has da Rolex parts account - Rolex ist confident dat he has da necessary equipment and ability.

sm iiH!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Seems like a lot of money for a battery change. :lol:


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

squareleg said:


> Â£400 for a service which would buy you a brand new Oris, Hamilton or near-top-of-the-rage Seiko? Jeez, a full car service costs less than that


I'd love to know where I could get either a BMW M5 or a Porsche 911 (properly) serviced for under Â£400. (And the car needs a service much more frequently than every 14 years - without being expected to run 24 hours a day every day for all those years!)


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Rolex will only supply parts to accredited Rolex watchmakers and only if they have the correct Rolex tooling for the job and have attended and passed there training program, Also Kevkojak is right when I was serving Rolex we were not allowed to do subs or sea dwellers because of the water resistance testing equipment needed. Rolex do have a list of all accredited watchmakers.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

PhilipK said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Â£400 for a service which would buy you a brand new Oris, Hamilton or near-top-of-the-rage Seiko? Jeez, a full car service costs less than that
> ...





PhilipK said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Â£400 for a service which would buy you a brand new Oris, Hamilton or near-top-of-the-rage Seiko? Jeez, a full car service costs less than that
> ...


Duh. Got me there, Philip. As Merlin once said, "There's always something cleverer than yerself!" :thumbsup:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well Philip have you tried BMW North Oxford Garage?

Getting back to the topic........best to get the Rolex done at an AD or send it back to themselves.......one small design problem with some of the Rolex perpetuals is that the rotor which swings on the central axle is not always jewelled and it's metal against metal which wears down after the lubricant drys out / breaks down and then puts metal fragments inside the watch movement, not a good idea.............. got to be careful..............


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Personally, I would only use Rolex if I were you. Â£400+ is a small price to pay after 14 years and think of how much money you could lose if your watch is "butchered" by this repairer. Also, if this repairer has had the back off your watch to assess what work was required, your waterproofing has been compromised now anyway. From the sounds of it, using this repairer would be like taking a Rolls Royce for a service at Kwikfit. Do yourself a favour and use an accredited dealer/repairer IMHO.


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

PhilipK said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Â£400 for a service which would buy you a brand new Oris, Hamilton or near-top-of-the-rage Seiko? Jeez, a full car service costs less than that
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This sort of thread always amuses me, on a lot of forums if it's a car everyone derides main dealer service, wouldn't touch them, just a rip off, get yourself down to A N Other super specialist, half the price and better but when it comes to a Rolex no one can touch them oither than Rolex.

:lol: :lol:

The main problem with an SD is the depth rating but let's be honest if your local guy can test it to say 300m it'll be fine. If it ever were to get to its actual depth rating you ain't going to be around to see if its ok or not.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Dont take your Sea Dweller to anyone other than a Rolex AD!!!!! A friend of mine works for one and even he isnt allowed to service a SD. The waterproofing equipment that most high street repairers have is a dry pressure tester rated to 10atm or 300feet. The SD is 4000 feet. Dont risk it , its not a pretty sight when a SD fills with water after being serviced by someone who says they are accredited.

Rolex will only supply parts to AD run workshops. There is only one workshop I know of that buys real Rolex parts, and they do a lot of vintage work for Rolex.

For the sake of Â£430 and about 10 weeks wait, please dont give it to any one other than Rolex.

I believe that there is an AD in the Old Town part of Swindon in Wood Street


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Well Philip have you tried BMW North Oxford Garage?


Thanks - just checked their web site. For an E39 M5, an Inspection II (which mine is due) is Â£539. This is on their special "M Value Service" tariff.


----------

